# Welcome to the new chickens



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the new game hen. Roostin in trees and flying high. Neighbors didn't have the money to feed some of their chickens so they gave us 5 out of the 15 I only took 1 because my friend only had 1 chicken at the time an poultry house chicken


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely red colour 
What breed are they ?


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

OH! In the first photo she looks like a bionic hen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! Are you going to name them?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yeh you gotta name them ? maybe we could give some suggestions ?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

DansChickens said:


> Welcome to the new game hen. Roostin in trees and flying high. Neighbors didn't have the money to feed some of their chickens so they gave us 5 out of the 15 I only took 1 because my friend only had 1 chicken at the time an poultry house chicken


I've never had one in a tree before. A low branch sure, but never that far up.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

My game chickens do the same thing, up a big ol cedar tree at night.. They climb the limbs like a ladder til about 12-15 ft.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah I have been thinking about names y'all can give me some suggestions I was thinking like pumpkin or ginger along the lines of Halloween


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow!  
I breed my Romagnolas(Romagnole in Italian) in a pen.But if you keep them free they go willingly on highest trees  lol


----------

